# Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Resort Layout



## DMSTWO (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where there might be an online copy of the High Sierra Resort Layout?


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

Look at the Tug reviews for that resort and click on "view all images."  It will show the layout of the buildlings and the building numbers, but that is all.  It's also kind of hard to read.  I hope there is something better out there.  I am looking for the locations of units 2413 and 2513.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 24, 2008)

catwgirl said:


> Look at the Tug reviews for that resort and click on "view all images."  It will show the layout of the buildlings and the building numbers, but that is all.  It's also kind of hard to read.  I hope there is something better out there.  I am looking for the locations of units 2413 and 2513.



Location of 2413 building 4 middle unit ground floor !!!!  I had this unit GREAT the other units is in building 5 also GREAT!!!

Building 3, 4 and 5 are all great buildings!

It is that simple then 6,2,1

When are you going up to tahoe?


----------



## DMSTWO (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help catwgirl & carmel85


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

I was asking for friends who will be there Memorial Day week.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 25, 2008)

catwgirl said:


> I was asking for friends who will be there Memorial Day week.



I hope you friends have a great time in late May.

 I would only suggest trying to get them in the same building, rooms next to each other makes it all the better vacation.


----------

